# Modifer 59



## codedog (Apr 28, 2010)

Is modifer 59 approciate in this case ;

say cpt codes are 
29826 RT 
29827  RT 
29823  RT 

would you bill mod 59 on these cases ?
 OR 
  42830
69436 -50 
would you bill mod 59

The reason why I ask, some doc told me we can, I always thought you could not,


----------



## JMeggett (Apr 28, 2010)

trent123 said:


> Is modifer 59 approciate in this case ;
> 
> say cpt codes are
> 29826 RT
> ...



I'm not familiar with the 2nd set of codes, but the 1st set I use alot.  If the extensive debridement is supported well in documentation then yes, absolutely add -59 to the 29823 to unbundle from 29827.
Jenna


----------



## codedog (Apr 28, 2010)

but for 29827 you would not  , right?


----------



## JMeggett (Apr 29, 2010)

trent123 said:


> but for 29827 you would not  , right?



Correct, 29827 doesn't bundle into 29826 nor 29823 so no -59 needed on that.


----------



## codedog (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 29, 2010)

no 59 needed for either case


----------

